
PyTorch 1.4: Custom mobile builds, distributed model parallel, Java bindings - shafte
https://github.com/pytorch/pytorch/releases/tag/v1.4.0
======
ipsum2
The RPC framework for model parallel training is super cool:
[https://pytorch.org/tutorials/intermediate/rpc_tutorial.html](https://pytorch.org/tutorials/intermediate/rpc_tutorial.html)

------
manojlds
Experimental Java bindings is definitely something I will check out.

------
rubatuga
I can't believe they added AMD support

------
throwlaplace
I wish there were officially supported csharp bindings

